# Poached salmon for 400



## mara1331 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi all,
I could us some advise about preparing 400 pieces of poached salmon for a luncheon I'm catering.
I would appreciate any and all suggestions!
Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

served warm or cold.....i'd portion on sheetpans and shallow poach in the oven for that qty.


----------



## mara1331 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the idea, but forgive my ignorance...what is shallow poaching?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

not fully submerged in your poaching liquid. kind of tough to do on a sheetpan . Paper, spray, etc, your pan, lay out portions, add your poaching liquid, paper or wrap the sheetpan, foil, and pop in oven. pull and dish hot, if needed. Or chill in hotels with the court buillion covering for the next day.

Depending on portion size, you can probably slap 40+ portions on a sheet, easy to pull off with a spat.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Just lay a piece of parchment on top. That should work fine. Dano's method definetly works. Lots of work though and PITA when you're plating and holding up the line trying to yank the stuff off the pan.

I guess you could use a combi also. That would be easier.


----------



## jeremyalain (Feb 23, 2005)

The best of all these options is definitely to heat poaching liquid in hotel pans with mirepoix and herbs, add the fish to the liquid about 15 minutes before pick up. Return the hotel pans to the oven until the fish is a beautiful rare...this will go fast maybe 3-5 minutes, depending on how the fish is portioned. Remove the hotel pans and allow the fish to carry over to medium-rare or whatever is desired. Add just a few ice cubes to the liquid to slow down th ecooking & to hold until plating. Plate it send it out.

OOOOOOOOOORRRR! 
you can blow everybody away. Season the raw fish & place in plastic bags with the flavorful broth, vacuum seal it (cryovac), then drop all the bags in a pot of cold water. Bring the water up to 38-40 celsius, then drop the temp to 35 celsius to hold for as long as you want. For pickup, cut open the bag and plate the fish immediately.
This will really blow them away!!!!!!!! Sous vide is the wave of the future.


----------



## mara1331 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for your suggestions...did I neglect to mention that it's a buffet? What would be the best way to reheat the cold poached fish? How would it work if I layered the portions between parchment in a 6" pan and kind of steamed with court boullion to reheat?
One more thing, the last time I poached salmon, after a while the liquid became gray and filmy.....time to toss and start anew, right?


----------



## ozarkrose (Apr 4, 2005)

Cooking in plastic is NOT GOOD! I know its all the rage now, but Plastic is a hormone imitator/inhibitor and causes a whole range of problems from undropped testicles to learning disbilities. Read "Our Stolen Future".
Served your fish chilled, on a bed of greenery on top of a mirror lined with rock salt ,which absorbs the leaking fluid. You can have several mirrors preped up in the walk-in.


----------

